# How difficult to repair this?



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey all,

Picking up a Penn Senator 6/0 from 20Simmons_Sea_Skiff and it's gonna need a little repair and the thought of "fixing" or "rebuilding" this rod has me a little excited. I like to work with my hands and build stuff, so this might be a good hobby for me.

Anyway, I went to clean this rod up today and noticed that the first roller closest to the reel has popped off the rod. I have absolutely NO experience building/repairing rods so I was wondering how difficult this would be to fix.

Also, it looks like the rod could use a new coat of paint, or covering or something. Is this worth doing? Or is it better just to buy a new rod and build from scratch?

Thoughts? Thanks in advance!!

Aaron


P.S. I know it's dirty  Its probably been sitting quite awhile haha and I'm cleaning it up


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Piece of cake. Strip down to bare blank and straighten guide and re wrap and flex coat. So easy a fisherman could do it.


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

I know this is a REALLY novice question, but is there a diagram or something that shows what each part of the rod is? There is a lot of terminology about rod bits and pieces that I'm not familiar with. That might be a good start for me haha, figure out what the hell all the pieces are called!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building-101


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

rodbuilding.org might be helpful, also.
i've tried rod repair and there really is nothing to it.
basics are epoxy, sandpaper, dremel, and some mylar twine.
mine don't look pro but they ain't broke yet.

jack


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

you can kind of see in this picture that the paint is scratched off, and toward the tip it's really bad. i was considering stripping the whole rod down, paint on the blank and all, and repainting the blank and then custom wrapping all the guides on.

what kind of paint should I use? i want something with a high gloss that won't flake/peel when the rod is used and bowed over.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

My buddy in Atlanta that makes alot of custom rods says if it is not a fantastic special rod it is not woth the time to totally strip the blank and redo from scratch, not cost effective either. He said to just buy a blank and start from scratch.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is his reply on refinishing the rod.

If just for trying it out to get an experience, sand it out the old finish with wet 220 grits sand paper then smooth it with wet 400-800 grits sand paper.
And finish it with dry medium-fine steel wool to get matte finish then start re-wrap the guides.
He can let auto painter to coat the blank if he want little bit fancy but he must take extra good care not to scratch it when fishing.


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

is it not cost effective because of the time it takes to do all this? or the cost of the materials? if it's time, thats not an issue. this is something i'd be doing as a hobby, so i'm already planning on investing some time. and i'll just buy another used rod similar to use with the reel i have until i complete the one i'm working on.


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks for the information from your friend. I appreciate it. i dont think i'll be investing the time/money to have an autoshop repaint the rod. if thats the only way it can be done "well" then I dont think thats a project that i'm going to be doing myself haha.

any other "painting" options from others?



lobsterman said:


> Here is his reply on refinishing the rod.
> 
> If just for trying it out to get an experience, sand it out the old finish with wet 220 grits sand paper then smooth it with wet 400-800 grits sand paper.
> And finish it with dry medium-fine steel wool to get matte finish then start re-wrap the guides.
> He can let auto painter to coat the blank if he want little bit fancy but he must take extra good care not to scratch it when fishing.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

From the looks of the guide foot someone ground that thing entirely to much. That guide foot should be a good bit longer. Now if it is a slow action rod, you might have a problem with the guide foot doing the same thing again when the rod is put under a significant load.


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

i could be mistaken, because my knowledge spans about this much | |, but i believe this rod was from the factory. it's not a custom rod to my knowledge. Just a plain jane Penn 3160 RW.


----------

